# Where are people buying cheap PFS?



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm looking to pick up some PFS tomorrow to create a biotope tank. I've never used it before but I've seen multiple people stating it's super cheap like BDBS. All the places I see that have it, it's around $30 or more for 50lbs. The cheaper stuff I can order, but like I said I want it tomorrow. 

Is what's pictured below a viable option? It looks like play sand, but states on the bag it's not to be used as play sand.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Do you happen to have Menard's nearby? I don't know how to add links through Tapatalk. But a quick search for pool filter sand brings up a 50lb bag for about 8 dollars.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope, there are no Menard's located on the east coast.


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Try this search
https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&...U4rCYYQPQgD#q=pool+filter+sand&hl=en&tbm=shop



I got from ACE hardware

Seen it in Walmart website.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Watercrayfish said:


> Try this search
> https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&...U4rCYYQPQgD#q=pool+filter+sand&hl=en&tbm=shop
> 
> 
> ...


Looked there too, the closest one that has it in stock is 60 miles from me. Walmart doesn't actually carry it and it's shipped via a third party.


----------



## GreenTerror (Dec 8, 2016)

Home Depot carries it. At my store it's out in the garden section by the paver sand. It's more tan than white. The only good pure white Pfs I have found is mystic white II and I have to drive half an hour to the only pool store around that carries it.


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

I just went to a local pool supply store. They sell pool services, hot tubs, and all the chlorine and chemicals to upkeep pools. They didn't have it "on display" but they had some in the back room.


----------



## doug105! (Aug 2, 2016)

Home Depot, outside area, in the pool chemicals area, it was 4 to 5 bucks for the sack.

DougN


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

I got mine at ACE hardware too. It's like $8 for a 50lb bag or something. Otherwise, check a pool supply store.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Pool so house should have it by the pallet. Where I got mine I think they had 30 and 50lb bags


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Got mine at my local, mom'n'pop type hardware store. $14 or so for 50 pounds.


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

Last time I bought it at Home Depot for $7 for a 50lbs bag. It is i the garden center by pool supplies. I also bought a more brown pool sand at Rural King for $5ish a 50 lb bag. I live in central Florida though and access to cheap pool sand I'm sure is regional.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Struck out today at multiple stores. 

Home Depot
Lowe's
True Value
All pool supply stores are closed


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

I've also had good luck at leslies pool supply. 

Quikrete 50 lb. Pool Filter Sand-115350 - The Home Depot Home Depot carries the product; so see if your local store can order for you maybe. They tend to treat this stuff as seasonal so it might not be on the shelf over the winter.

Same at lowes and one from Ace too:https://www.lowes.com/pd/QUIKRETE-50-lb-Pool-Filter-Sand/3595316
HTH 50lbs Pool Filter Sand (61308) - Pool Maintenance Equipment - Ace Hardware

yellow pages results for pool filter sand in north VA: Pool Filter Sand in Winchester, Virginia with Reviews - YP.com

Its out there somewhere!


----------



## BigMek (Dec 6, 2016)

You can order online and have a bag delivered to your local Ace Hardware. Or go into the store and they can order it for you. No shipping charge as far as I know. lksdrinker's Ace link is the same product I found when I searched their site. Amusingly it has a lot of positive reviews from people using it for aquarium substrate


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Finally found it last weekend at Walmart. I had to search individual stores because I didn't see it pop up as available in the broad search.


----------

